

Launched a website to prepare efficiently for interviews Feedback please :) - subbu122
http://ambitionbox.com

======
sowmya
Excellent. a very useful website indeed !!

------
iitmayur
Nice website. All the best :)

~~~
subbu122
thank you @iitmayur

~~~
hanniabu
Yeah, lovin the layout - very clean and refreshing.

